
Show HN: Stream Your Terminal Online - akshayKMR
https://github.com/akshaykmr/teletype
======
akshayKMR
I'm trying to make it convenient to share/stream terminals online; view-only
or collaboration-enabled, take your pick.

Show off your vim-skills, help a colleague, teach, or troubleshoot.

Participants can have multiple terminal streams in the private room - comes
with chat, notes and end-to-end encrypted voice (this is a privacy-focussed
tool, no content data from your session is stored on any server).

Let me know if you run into any issues -
[https://github.com/akshaykmr/teletype/issues](https://github.com/akshaykmr/teletype/issues)

~~~
akshayKMR
I'm streaming my terminal here (idle htop) -
[https://teletype.oorja.io/rooms?id=109f7c80-398f-49f7-b217-7...](https://teletype.oorja.io/rooms?id=109f7c80-398f-49f7-b217-781c3c64df23)

Just a public room, so you can gauge the look and feel of the tool.

------
maydemir
Great job! It looks very useful.

~~~
akshayKMR
Thank you!

